# Lichtenstein & Liss-Riodan, P.C. Settlement Checks



## Tesla90077 (Aug 24, 2019)

I received an email on August 19,2019 detailing the check was mailed out. I live here in West Los Angeles and it’s Saturday morning. To this day, I’ve still yet to receive the check from the law firm in Boston Massachusetts. It should only takes 3-4 days to receive a letter from the East coast.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

You must be seriously hard up for money if you are already whining just 4 days after receiving an email about a settlement check. ?‍♂


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Are you still allowed to whine on UP about being an IC etc after accepting the settlement?


----------



## Tesla90077 (Aug 24, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Are you still allowed to whine on UP about being an IC etc after accepting the settlement?


What do you care dude?!!! ??????? You're pointless to me. You must be a loser liberal smh ???????


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Tesla90077 said:


> I received an email on August 19,2019 detailing the check was mailed out. I live here in West Los Angeles and it's Saturday morning. To this day, I've still yet to receive the check from the law firm in Boston Massachusetts. It should only takes 3-4 days to receive a letter from the East coast.


Dude, checks' in the mail.
Seriously, it is! ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Tesla90077 said:


> I've still yet to receive the check from the law firm in Boston Massachusetts. It should only takes 3-4 days to receive a letter from the East coast.


You're going to run down to the nearest strip club and blow your _whole _settlement check on day one.
Day one can wait a few more days.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

How much are typical payouts for people who were doing it full time during the 3 year period?


----------



## Tesla90077 (Aug 24, 2019)

CT1 said:


> How much are typical payouts for people who were doing it full time during the 3 year period?


Mine was $7,604.83


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Mine was $31337


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Tesla90077 said:


> Mine was $7,604.83


did you get your check yet ?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I think both of you have the decimal in the wrong place.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Tesla90077 said:


> I received an email on August 19,2019 detailing the check was mailed out. I live here in West Los Angeles and it's Saturday morning. To this day, I've still yet to receive the check from the law firm in Boston Massachusetts. It should only takes 3-4 days to receive a letter from the East coast.


New member clearly trolling. Final notifications went out on this lawsuit for claimants in June with a final claimant deadline of 8/17/2019. Case was settled two weeks ago on 8/29/2019. Checks could take up to a year but likely sooner. They have to process all the claim forms, then based on the claim rate % attribute the remainder of the settlement. Would be interesting to know what the claim rate is but I'm too lazy to contact the administrator.

Last I'd read the head attorney said $0.37/mile on average. It's for drivers onboarded before 7/2013 or if you opted out of arbitration. My payment would be $7,800 based on that amount but I'd expect a claimant rate at half that. Not many drivers opted out of arbitration or were onboarded before 7/2013.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

JaredJ said:


> New member clearly trolling. Final notifications went out on this lawsuit for claimants in June with a final claimant deadline of 8/17/2019. Case was settled two weeks ago on 8/29/2019. Checks could take up to a year but likely sooner. They have to process all the claim forms, then based on the claim rate % attribute the remainder of the settlement. Would be interesting to know what the claim rate is but I'm too lazy to contact the administrator.
> 
> Last I'd read the head attorney said $0.37/mile on average. It's for drivers onboarded before 7/2013 or if you opted out of arbitration. My payment would be $7,800 based on that amount but I'd expect a claimant rate at half that. Not many drivers opted out of arbitration or were onboarded before 7/2013.


you are referring to the opt-out of arbitration group...the op is referring to the people that didn't opt out of arbitration

but it looks like op took the money and ran, never to be seen again


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UPDATE

her office has told me checks should now go out 3rd week of October so hopefully 14th - 21st


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> UPDATE
> 
> her office has told me checks should now go out 3rd week of October so hopefully 14th - 21st


I'm part of the opt out arbitration group. any idea what the rate per mile or claim rate ended up being? contacting the toll free number and emailing hasn't been productive


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

JaredJ said:


> I'm part of the opt out arbitration group. any idea what the rate per mile or claim rate ended up being? contacting the toll free number and emailing hasn't been productive


it takes about a week to get an email response

supposedly it's 37 cents a mile times the amount of on trip miles with pax for opt outers


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it takes about a week to get an email response
> 
> supposedly it's 37 cents a mile times the amount of on trip miles with pax for opt outers


oh my. if that's true my payout is around $5700. can't believe mailing in that signed opt out bore fruit.


----------



## J.W (Dec 13, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> UPDATE
> 
> her office has told me checks should now go out 3rd week of October so hopefully 14th - 21st


'this is 100% false.

checks are not going out then.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

J.W said:


> 'this is 100% false.
> 
> checks are not going out then.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/has-anyone-received-an-uber-arbitration-settlement-payment.345494/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/has-...ration-settlement-payment.345494/post-5496160


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

For this particular lawsuit, you can monitor the status at https://uberlitigation.com/.

Last update: "On October 8, 2019, an appeal was filed by an objector to the Settlement. No payments can be made while this appeal is pending. Plaintiffs are working to dismiss the appeal so that the district court's Settlement Approval Order can be affirmed by the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals and payments can be made to Settlement Class Members. We will continue to update the website with any further developments regarding the status of this appeal. "


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Veal66 said:


> For this particular lawsuit, you can monitor the status at https://uberlitigation.com/.
> 
> Last update: "On October 8, 2019, an appeal was filed by an objector to the Settlement. No payments can be made while this appeal is pending. Plaintiffs are working to dismiss the appeal so that the district court's Settlement Approval Order can be affirmed by the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals and payments can be made to Settlement Class Members. We will continue to update the website with any further developments regarding the status of this appeal. "


Lol ya, not getting paid anytime soon.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Veal66 said:


> For this particular lawsuit, you can monitor the status at https://uberlitigation.com/.
> 
> Last update: "On October 8, 2019, an appeal was filed by an objector to the Settlement. No payments can be made while this appeal is pending. Plaintiffs are working to dismiss the appeal so that the district court's Settlement Approval Order can be affirmed by the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals and payments can be made to Settlement Class Members. We will continue to update the website with any further developments regarding the status of this appeal. "


thats the lawsuit for the opt-outers


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> thats the lawsuit for the opt-outers


Duh. The firm in the title of this thread IS the one handling that suit.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> *You must be seriously hard up for money* if *you are already whining just 4 days after receiving an email* about a settlement check. ?‍♂


Between Uber & Lyft he's already cashed out 6 times today.

It's not even noon.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Veal66 said:


> Duh. The firm in the title of this thread IS the one handling that suit.


the firm you are referring to are handling two lawsuits, one for the arbitration opt-outers and one for the non-opt-outers duh

and the people in this thread are for the website www.uberlawsuit.com not the one you posted duh

open mouth, insert foot, smart ass duh


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the firm you are referring to are handling two lawsuits, one for the arbitration opt-outers and one for the non-opt-outers duh
> 
> and the people in this thread are for the website www.uberlawsuit.com not the one you posted duh
> 
> open mouth, insert foot, smart ass duh


Wrong. Several posters on this thread talk about the opt-out suit.

Use your money to get a GED


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Veal66 said:


> Wrong. Several posters on this thread talk about the opt-out suit.
> 
> Use your money to get a GED


this is the original post



Tesla90077 said:


> I received an email on August 19,2019 detailing the check was mailed out. I live here in West Los Angeles and it's Saturday morning. To this day, I've still yet to receive the check from the law firm in Boston Massachusetts. It should only takes 3-4 days to receive a letter from the East coast.


the only people getting checks are the non-opt-outers like myself

the lawsuit plaintiffs you are talking about are still waiting for the court to rule on the settlement duh

thanks for playing, kid


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> this is the original post
> 
> the only people getting checks are the non-opt-ou
> 
> ...


I already know that. That's what I posted earlier. Can you read? The score now is me 3, you 0. Bye.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Veal66 said:


> I already know that. That's what I posted earlier. Can you read? The score now is me 3, you 0. Bye.


lol yeah you better leave fast


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're going to run down to the nearest strip club and blow your _whole _settlement check on day one.
> Day one can wait a few more days.


2 drinks should cover THAT !


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

O'Connor v. Uber Technologies
Yucesoy v. Uber Technologies
www.UberLitigation.com

This was the lawsuit for CA and MA drivers that elected to opt out of arbitration. I emailed them today for an update and here was their reply:

"A petition for a writ of certiorari was filed in response to the Ninth Circuit's affirmance of the Order approving the Settlement. The United States Supreme Court has now denied the petition. The settlement is now final and we anticipate that payments will be processed and mailed out this summer. Please check the website for further updates regarding when checks will be sent."


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Tesla90077 said:


> I received an email on August 19,2019 detailing the check was mailed out. I live here in West Los Angeles and it's Saturday morning. To this day, I've still yet to receive the check from the law firm in Boston Massachusetts. It should only takes 3-4 days to receive a letter from the East coast.


Here this should help...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/most-famous-lies.401902/


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lute Byrt said:


> Here this should help...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/most-famous-lies.401902/


 Stop opening old threads!


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

Got the check today for https://uberlitigation.com/, a little over $6500. I was one of the opt-outers. They only paid out about 17.9c / per mile (with a pax). Disappointing. All the additional litigation on this thing increased the lawyer's take and decreased ours.


----------



## Basketball 9to5 (Jun 21, 2020)

Veal66 said:


> Got the check today for https://uberlitigation.com/, a little over $6500. I was one of the opt-outers. They only paid out about 17.9c / per mile (with a pax). Disappointing. All the additional litigation on this thing increased the lawyer's take and decreased ours.


 awesome!!..how long did it take to get check..via mail??..what state did it come from.. I'm waiting on mine it was mailed out July 22 2020..


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

This is one of the cases you had to be a resident of California or Massachusetts right?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes. Cha Ching. :smiles:


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

Basketball 9to5 said:


> awesome!!..how long did it take to get check..via mail??..what state did it come from.. I'm waiting on mine it was mailed out July 22 2020..


The check was from Portland OR dated 7/22. I got it today, regular US mail.


----------

